# 60s spyder?



## Praster89 (Apr 11, 2022)

Just found this bike at a repair shop and bought it for $50 bucks.. any help on the year would be great.. is it a sears or huffy?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2022)

Praster89 said:


> Just found this bike at a repair shop and bought it for $50 bucks.. any help on the year would be great.. is it a sears or huffy?
> 
> View attachment 1605089
> 
> ...



That is a Sears Spyder nice find in copper tone. The seat and sissy bar are worth $400 all day. Early mid '60s by the seat. Huffy made it for Sears. Early wide bars are nice as well.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2022)

That rear tire is a killer knobby.


----------



## marching_out (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice score. Why can't I find deals like that!?


----------



## stoney (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice find, congratulations. For sure worth putting some elbow grease into.


----------



## furyus (Apr 11, 2022)

If it were mine (I wish), I’d treat everything metal to a nice Gibbs Penetrating Oil bath and leave it be as is. Beautiful. There’s plenty out there “restored” with repop decals etc. That one is fantastic as it sits. Congrats on the score.

furyus


----------



## nick tures (Apr 11, 2022)

sears spyder from the early 60s will clean up nice, clean grease and ride!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes, Sears Spyder, possibly 1967 by serial# but I am checking to verify. Clean it up, oil, grease and go. Any chrome can go in Oxalic Acid if you are going for shine.
Be careful with the chain guard in case it's screen printed, but you probably know that.


----------

